# 223 exit wound



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well this was from a 157 yard heart shot on a deer. 53 gr Barnes TSX. Little small but did the job..


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Shot placement, small bullet, clean exit


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

one shot, one kill.. good job


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I use them Old Molasses tubs for "everything" too, Charlie.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Entrance wound(not exit),,,went through shoulder into the body cavity...Weatherby .270...130 grain.Didn't take a step


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow quite a mess huh ?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes sir it was...It was 21 degrees and I was shivering


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

*This is a mess.*

:bounce:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Could be those last two pictures were overgunned or wrong bullet selection maybe ???


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

micklitz, did u use a mortar round? lol


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

this could be an interesting thread if everyone would post up entry and/or exit wounds and what caliber bullet did the damage... this may help others when deciding what caliber to go with ..


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I vote for CHARLIES shot


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow quite a mess huh ?


You talking about the hair or the exit wound?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

PortAtrout

Both I would say


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

A little of both Charlie. No King, it was a 7mag Winchester 150 grain ballistic tip. I was hunting all weekend for a trophy, but the ranch needed 16 doe tags filled by Sunday. It was a 45lbs doe at 65 yds. Never got the trophy, but I had a great time and some tasty meat.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

I have had a similar exit wound to the mortar shell shot from a 38/40 Colt handgun hitting the spine from 16 or so yards. The round is probably going 900-1000 fps at the barrel. I figure it is the bone that makes the exit wound large.
I have hit a pig head on with a 300RUM 180 gr Sirroco. It destroyed about 7-8 inches of cervical vertebra and a shoulder to come to rest just under the cartilage on the far side. Bullet retained a good 90% or so of original weight. Again I think the carnage was caused by hitting bone. I also heart shot a deer with the same gun and bullet. It had about a 2" exit hole like Charlie's. Not much bone hit. Deer ran at least 75 yards. The blood trail looked like it was laid with a one gallon jug. I was surprised how far it ran. When I dressed the deer the heart had exploded.

R


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

125 grain thunderhead 65lb draw at 25 yards. He ran less than 30 yards.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree with 27Contender. I like to aim high and make them buckle in place. However, when it doesn't hit bone mine leaves a 2" exit wound.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Rage 
270 wsm


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

@ Slab, I like your style.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

7mm RUM 140gr Nosler Accubond. [email protected]

This shot was lazered at 268 yards. Shot one a day or so before at 409 yards. This gun is rigged and sighted for long range hunting/shooting...so this shot was a little high, but it was a bang/flop!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

223 exit wound? My son shot an eight point about 20 yards away. He hit it right behind the shoulder and there was no exit wound. He was shooting a remington soft point 55g.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Little- bit

yes the remington soft point is basically a varmit round. Dont expect too many exits. I have had em blow up on the outside and never penetrate. Thats why I load Barnes, they get the job done..


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

150gr nosler ballistic tip








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bradsecond (Mar 25, 2009)

Now were talkin'. We must be related


slabnabbin said:


> Rage
> 270 wsm


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I love my 223 as well.Very accurate. Fast bullet just make sure your placement is right.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

My 300wsm makes those craters too when I hit spine. I have killed 3 or 4 deer with it so far and not one step taken. It's a LOT of overkill for whitetails, but I bought it for an Elk and Pronghorn hunt that never materialized.

I kept it because of it's absolute stopping power but am shopping for something that doesn't pre-grind my hamburger meat


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

150 grain 7mm Mag @ 180 yards!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

55 gr FMJ. No exit wounds bigger pigs, I think it just bounces around in their skulls.









On deer, I use a 180 grain SP .300 mag. It always leaves a big mess on exit (sorry no pics). Most of mine are head or neck shots...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Found another from the 7mm RUM. This shot was just under 300yards a couple years ago...2009 I think.


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

Alot of hunters in Texas use to much gun. .223 & .243 are my guns of choice. Have been asked, "What are you going to do when that deer of a lifetime comes out? Well, I have many trophy bucks hanging, and have never worried about not putting down a deer. Plus, it's not a big mess and wasted meat. I'm right there with you Charlie.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Rainbow Tex said:


> Alot of hunters in Texas use to much gun. .223 & .243 are my guns of choice. Have been asked, "What are you going to do when that deer of a lifetime comes out? Well, I have many trophy bucks hanging, and have never worried about not putting down a deer. Plus, it's not a big mess and wasted meat. I'm right there with you Charlie.


Agreed. Shot placement, shot placement, shot placement!


----------

